# What Do You Think of This Doe?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What do you all think of this doe? Her name is Poppy Patch FM Pippin - here is the link to the sales page where she is listed: http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypatch/sales.html

I really like that she is bred to Twin Creeks Rebel W/O A Cause *S

She is a ff. They said she needed more capacity but that that should come this next freshening because she only had a single last time. Her fore is smooth and well-extended, they said.

Do you think I should get her??


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I like her :thumbup: 
Nice level rump and she looks long
Im not much to ask but I like her :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i like her.. mainly cause i love daddy.. 

but shes long and level, the only thing that worries me is her elbows look loose.. but i cant tell

either way i would get her.. just because you could fix her elbows with the right man


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Olivia, you mentioned that she is a FF - but then said that she had a single last time...... hehe! 

She is a nice looking girl for sure


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I meant she was a ff early this year. . . . so next time would be her second.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like her. Monty is one of my favorite bnigie bucks of all time. The only thing i would like to see changed about her is a longer neck to go with the amount of depth she has.
I would get her if you have the opertunity.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I think she has a nice rear angulation to her legs


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  My aunt beat me on getting her. :wink: But, that's okay. We're working out a contract so that I get a doe kid from Pippen and she gets a blue-eyed doe kid from me. So, it's perfect!!

And, if Pippen does not have any doe kids (please, please do!! ray: ) then I get a doe from Mountain Quest Cinnamon Swirl (Twin Creeks BT As You Like It *S * x * 2xGCH Goodwood Cinnamon Splash) or another of her does, Prairie Wood Blue Gypsy (MCH Prairie Wood Pinnacle Blues *x* PromisedLand CP Senorita).

So, I'm happy!


----------

